# Canon Deskjet Printer IP 1300



## casanova (Jan 27, 2008)

This printer is available fro Rs 1199/- at Big Bazaar. Last day is today. How is this offer.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jan 27, 2008)

Very temptin i must say...Let me check aswell 

I think they must not be including the Cartriges as i see offer on Ebay much cheaper
*cgi.ebay.in/Brand-New-Canon-PIXMA-...ryZ14305QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

